# Same old question: Shpuld I oc my cpu?



## ChotaZ (Oct 8, 2008)

My current setup is.

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 2,4GHz
MoBO: abit i-n73h
RAM: 4GB DDR2 @ 800MHz
GPU: XFX GeForce 9600GT 512MB DDR3

Should I OC my CPU for better performance, and can I do that without compromising its health?


----------



## Spyder228 (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't really think that OC'ing that proc will do much for you performance unless you are doing some very CPU intensive activities. I think you're bottle necking with the GPU and slightly the RAM. OC'ing the video card would probably warrant you a couple more FPS in most games, but not that much.

I have that same processor in my rig. It is like a volcano just on normal settings let alone overclocking. If you do decide to overclock, make sure you've got great cooling.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you need more video card not cpu speed 

with more video card you can also get that cpu to 3.4ghz with no sweat on air cooling ...... provided of course your power supply can take it


----------

